# Colombian Tegu (Tupinambis teguixin) enclosure Questions?



## Oggie (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi I am Oggie, and new to tegutalk, I have a Colombian Gold Tegu, I am thinking of building her a new cage but I have a few Questions.

1) What would be a good size cage for an adult? And a Pair? (In Feet)
2) What would be the best way to heating a large enclosure? 
3) Any top tips on Colombian Gold tegus?


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jul 15, 2009)

I recommend you read the care sheets and you will get PLENTY of info. Once you finished reading them then feel free to shoot some questions with what you still aren't sure about. 

Anyways,

1) 6'x3'x2' is the minimum for one tegu; I personally wouldn't recommend housing a pair together because once the female lays the eggs all hell will break loose. Females become EXTREMELY aggressive after laying eggs and have be known to injure and even kill other tegus in the same cage. I recommend building one 6'x3'x2' cage and one 8'x4'x3' and put the smaller cage on top of the larger cage. If you really want to house them together use the smaller cage after they have bred for the male. The larger cage is the minimum for two tegus in a cage. Remember when building cages, the cage footprint (LengthxWidth) is MUCH more important then Height of the cage.

2) I found heating my 8'x4'x4' cage quite easy. All I did was hang two lights from the roof of the cage. I use a 100W Megaray MVB (Mercury Vapour Bulb) and a 75W Flood lamp. I also have a 4' dual fluorescent tube fixture in the cage but only for extra light. No one on this site will really be able to recommend you bulb wattages as there are too many variables. I recommend you buy a temp gun and use that to test your basking spots,cool side, warm side, etc.

3) Columbians are generally known for there skittish and more aggressive nature compared to their Argentine relatives. Gold Columbian care is the exact same as the common Black & White Columbian tegu, in fact the only difference between the two is colour. Columbians generally also stay carnivores their whole life where as most Argentines will become more omnivorous and will _usually_ except fruits and veggies. 

As I said earlier though, read the care sheets on this site and you will learn TONS! 

Good luck,
Spencer


----------

